# Well Here It Is....



## CrystalP (Jan 19, 2012)

This is the blanket for my upcoming grandchild. We don't know the sex yet, so I thought this yellow was kind of cool and happy.
The outside ruffle took longer than the whole blanket lol.
Now I think I will make myself some slippers.
I think lol.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Beautiful blanket. I love the pattern. The border was well worth the time it took as it finishes it off perfectly xx


----------



## Maya'sOma (Sep 3, 2011)

Lovely bright blanket...will look great on baby's crib or pram. I love it. xx


----------



## Fialka (Mar 4, 2011)

You did a very good job her ! The blanket looks great ! 























I love your blanket, it looks really good ! If I will be on your place,- I would be tired to knit border too ! But next time you will pick up a lacy border,-will you not?


----------



## Knitress (Feb 14, 2012)

That is gorgeous. :-D


----------



## nogginpodge (Apr 5, 2011)

Oh, this is such a ray of sunshine isn't it? As usual your work is stunning, Crystal, did you make this pattern up yourself? I can imagine everyone in the street leaning over the pram to get a good look, not only at the baby, but at this beautiful blanket! x


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

It is beautiful -- such a great color. The ruffle is a perfect finishing touch that makes it extra special. Lucky baby.


----------



## isaacsnan (Apr 10, 2012)

Simply stunning....


----------



## teannia (Nov 27, 2011)

Stunning blanket.


----------



## diane647 (Sep 25, 2011)

WOW it is Stunning. Your color choice is perfect for the new generation.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Wonderful work.


----------



## CrystalP (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks everyone for all your kind words. It was definately made with love.


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous! And I LOVE the sunny yellow! 
Congratulations on the new baby.


----------



## firecracker4 (Aug 5, 2011)

That is one gorgeous blanket!


----------



## debbieb (May 7, 2011)

I absolutely love it! That is one cheerful blanket!


----------



## Preacher's Wife (Apr 11, 2011)

Beautiful!!!The ruffle just sets it off. Where can I find the pattern?


----------



## CrystalP (Jan 19, 2012)

I can give you the pattern for the ruffle if you want it.


Preacher's Wife said:


> Beautiful!!!The ruffle just sets it off. Where can I find the pattern?


----------



## elenapicado (Mar 18, 2012)

Beautiful, and that border sets if off perfectly


----------



## Sailgurl (Oct 1, 2011)

That's a really wonderful color for either a boy or girl. You pattern is just stunning.


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

Beautiful blanket. Just love it.


----------



## grandday (Apr 15, 2011)

Love it. Color is so pretty.


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Stunning blanket!!!


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

That's beautiful. Luck baby and parents.


----------



## perlie24 (Feb 5, 2011)

Beautiful blanket!! Love the bright yellow too.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

I love the bright yellow and the border looks great.


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

Gorgeous! Love the ruffled edge.


----------



## me2memeinVT (Mar 5, 2011)

a gorgeous blanket to welcome your new grandchild! Well done!


----------



## Preacher's Wife (Apr 11, 2011)

CrystalP said:


> I can give you the pattern for the ruffle if you want it.
> 
> 
> Preacher's Wife said:
> ...


That would be great...but where can I get the blanket pattern, also?


----------



## Isis (Mar 24, 2011)

Stunning!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Really pretty. Great job!


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

What great work! The color is wonderful.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

A ray of sunshine. Just imagine a baby asleep under it.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very pretty,beautiful work and the colour is likesunshine,nice and bright,i love it.


----------



## Carolyn Gay (Jul 14, 2011)

Very nice - love the colour and the ruffle is just great - worth the extra work.


----------



## errjan46 (May 23, 2011)

Crystal, This is such a pretty, happy piece of work. So neat and the ruffle is just beautiful...Janine


----------



## hkc12 (Jan 23, 2012)

I love the blanket and would really like to make one for a friend who is expecting her first grandchild - I, too, do not know the sex but I have a lot of white baby yarn. Is there anyway you could tell me the pattern for the blanket or where to get it? Thank you


----------



## Yvonne DPenha (Apr 17, 2012)

Really beautiful = super frill


----------



## MrsG (Mar 24, 2012)

Love it! Where did you get the pattern? The border is great!


----------



## lilbabery (Feb 22, 2011)

Love the color. what a wonderful blanket.


----------



## motherdawg (Feb 13, 2011)

The border MAKES it..pattern please?


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

Crystal, this is a beautiful blanket. Your work is just gorgeous, and the ruffle is like the icing on the cake! I'm working on a baby blanket for a friend's grandbaby and I'm doing it in yellow too. When I started it, we didn't know the sex of the baby but just found out last week it's a boy. Congrats on such a lovely blanket!


----------



## sewlee (Feb 18, 2011)

Very nice work.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Your blanket is beautiful, you did a great job. Love the pattern.


----------



## xarriage1952 (Mar 22, 2011)

Please may I have the pattern for the blanket and border is possible.
Thanks.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous! You did a great job!


----------



## Knitter forever (Dec 11, 2011)

Beautiful blanket. Love the ruffle.


----------



## tricilicious (Aug 30, 2011)

Gorgeous


----------



## Grapejelli (Apr 3, 2011)

I would love that pattern also. You did a wonderful job, it's beautiful!


----------



## daylily (May 8, 2011)

Very nice. The border is lovely and it was worth the extra time, as it adds so much to the blanket. You do beautiful work!


----------



## bluey (Apr 19, 2012)

what a beautiful blanket


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

I love baby blankets non traditional colors,good for you to make something for yourself.


----------



## kyriakoulla (Jul 11, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous, wish you had posted about a month ago, I looked everywhere for a nice blanket pattern.
Best wishes


----------



## wheelersfarm (May 30, 2011)

love it and would love the pattern


----------



## loriekennedy (Jan 3, 2012)

its beautiful!!


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

lovely!!! great work!!!


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Lucky baby!


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Beautiful blanket!


----------



## CollettePlaquet (Feb 22, 2012)

Really lovely knitting.


----------



## ptspraker (Apr 13, 2012)

Your blanket is beautiful. It looks like it would be nice and warm.


----------



## Woolyarn (Oct 19, 2011)

Beautiful work.....will become a family heirloom, I bet....!!


----------



## dottie2 (Mar 22, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## ulrika (Jul 2, 2011)

Truly a work of art. Just lovely. Congrats on becoming a grandmother. I'm looking forward to that someday soon.


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Gorgeous blanket - and love the color choice!


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

Beautiful work, I love the colour, reminds of summer......when we get one ....lol.


----------



## ecando (Apr 4, 2011)

Very pretty and different. Love the color too. Worth all the work that went into it.


----------



## roz franklin (Jul 30, 2011)

just beautiful love the color where did you get the get the pattern would love to get it


----------



## headvase1 (Nov 18, 2011)

beautiful job love the bright color


----------



## grandmothercarolyn (Jul 15, 2011)

What an absolute treasure!!! Fabulous knitting, my friend!
Grandmother Carolyn


----------



## CrystalP (Jan 19, 2012)

I became a first time Grandma when I was 40, I'll be 42 May 27 and a grandma again lol


ulrika said:


> Truly a work of art. Just lovely. Congrats on becoming a grandmother. I'm looking forward to that someday soon.


----------



## jleighton (Jan 23, 2011)

love it!


----------



## Krissyb1 (Apr 19, 2011)

Wow, what a nice job. I love the border and the color. Awesome.


----------



## acarro8 (Mar 31, 2011)

stunning


----------



## pollyana (Jun 2, 2011)

Beautiful, nice very nice


----------



## chorister (Aug 20, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Robin Redhead (Feb 25, 2011)

What a great blanket!


----------



## Gingir (Nov 20, 2011)

fANTASTIC WORK... Beautiful job


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Beautiful blanket and nice color. I love the edging, well done :thumbup:


----------



## bpj (Oct 14, 2011)

Lucky Baby and the blanket is so pretty.


----------



## manianice (May 3, 2011)

Love the blanket and the border. Can you share the pattern for both.


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Beautiful.... so like the pattern.


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

I to would love the pattern. It looks like the border is a take off from a blanket from I believe a Bernet baby Jaquards blanket. Please ould you post the patterns and the border pattern for us if you are able to.


----------



## china (Sep 18, 2011)

YOUR BLANKET IS BUEATIFUL WOULD U BE ABLE TO SHARE THE PATTERN MY EMAIL IS [email protected] Thank you


----------



## PYRM (Dec 11, 2011)

Love the pattern. Is it available somewhere?


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

Very cool! How big is it? Looks like it will be very warm, nice job!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

oops double post...sorry


----------



## bettytee (Aug 16, 2011)

this is so beautiful I love the colour and the pattern beautiful work


----------



## knitchick1452 (Jun 19, 2011)

Your blanket is stunning. I would love to know what the pattern is and where I can find it. Could you please provide me with that info. I would appreciate it very much.


----------



## DEE DEE (Jan 24, 2011)

CrystalP said:


> This is the blanket for my upcoming grandchild. We don't know the sex yet, so I thought this yellow was kind of cool and happy.
> The outside ruffle took longer than the whole blanket lol.
> Now I think I will make myself some slippers.
> I think lol.


This is gorgeous and the color is like a ray of sunshine. Beautiful work. How did you do the ruffle on the edges? Makes quite an impression. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ariefb (Apr 15, 2011)

Would love the pattern for the blanket and the ruffle if you are willing to share it.... my e mail is [email protected]
Thank you,, I have my first great grand baby coming in Nov and 3 relatives due Last of July with twin girls and then the other two having boys in August....wow.... giving me and my needles a real workout....
Have a great day and thanks for sharing....


----------



## Johnna (Mar 27, 2011)

Very pretty, and we got 3 different colors! The blanket looks great in all three!
Johnna


----------



## Johnna (Mar 27, 2011)

Did you sew the edging onto the finished blanket?
Johnna


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats on your new grandbaby and on making such a beautiful blanket.


----------



## Rhodidodi (Nov 15, 2011)

Beautiful blanket and I love the border!!


----------



## gerken (Oct 29, 2011)

I agree with everyone else: Absolutely beautiful. I think the border sets off the whole blanket, even though it took awhile, it was definitely worth your tiome and effort. Very lucky baby.


----------



## crafty19391 (Aug 23, 2011)

Beautiful blanket, I would like the pattern for blanket and ruffle. Love the yellow makes you feel like sunshine.


----------



## CrochetyLady (Feb 18, 2012)

Beautiful blanket, you're right, the color is very cheerful.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

This is absolutely beautiful. It's the prettiest blanket I've ever seen!


----------



## Carol77584 (Aug 31, 2011)

Your blanket is absolutely beautiful. Lovely work.


----------



## lala57 (Jul 19, 2011)

Its georgous


----------



## nightflutter (Apr 10, 2012)

Fantastic work, and beautifully done. Makes those of us starting out hopeful about what we will be able to do later


----------



## trisha 54 (Feb 24, 2012)

BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PABSKB (May 1, 2011)

Beautiful work and color. Lucky and love grandchild. I like the border. Perfect finish for the blanket.


----------



## CrystalP (Jan 19, 2012)

lol, the first pic is the more true color, it's a dark yellow, as I took pics closer and closer it got lighter and lighter lol


Johnna said:


> Very pretty, and we got 3 different colors! The blanket looks great in all three!
> Johnna


----------



## CrystalP (Jan 19, 2012)

Yes, I sewed it on with the yellow yarn, the ruffle was almost 30 feet long !!!


Johnna said:


> Did you sew the edging onto the finished blanket?
> Johnna


----------



## Nativelady (Oct 20, 2011)

The blanket is adorable and you did such a nice job! What pattern did you use?


----------



## trisha 54 (Feb 24, 2012)

Could you share the pattern??


----------



## Johnna (Mar 27, 2011)

Is it possible to get a pattern for this?
Johnna


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, wow! very pretty!


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

beautiful blanket


----------



## noni (Apr 12, 2011)

Great job!! Love the colour. :lol:


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

That is one gorgeous blanket and the ruffle really added that extra WOW to it.


----------



## Murff (Nov 11, 2011)

You did an outstanding job on this blanket. What a lucky baby. Congratulations!!


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

the blanket came out beautiful just perfect & love the bright color!


----------



## WaTUsi74 (Feb 16, 2012)

Very pretty!! :-D


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

CrystalP: Love your beautiful sunny baby blanket! What a work of Love.


----------



## LizAnne (Nov 25, 2011)

It is very pretty and I love the cheery yellow.


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

That is a beautiful blanket. The ruffle pattern is a challenge. I am using the ruffle for the lace curtains I am knitting. It is delightful to see, I believe. I won't be surprised if that little baby is very attracted to your wonderful color choice.


----------



## belencita7 (Oct 6, 2011)

beautiful!Thats sure looks like the fern stitch pattern.


----------



## janneygirl (Jul 6, 2011)

CrystalP said:


> I can give you the pattern for the ruffle if you want it.
> 
> 
> Preacher's Wife said:
> ...


me too, me too !!! 
janneygirl


----------



## Frogsong (Feb 26, 2011)

Beautiful! I would also love the pattern. I have 3 babies coming this year and need to get knitting!


----------



## indus3232 (Feb 24, 2011)

Frilly frills! Baby will look very special amidst this extra attention and splurge!


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

CrystalP said:


> This is the blanket for my upcoming grandchild. We don't know the sex yet, so I thought this yellow was kind of cool and happy.
> The outside ruffle took longer than the whole blanket lol.
> Now I think I will make myself some slippers.
> I think lol.


Hi Crystal, can you tell me where I can get this pattern? I particularly like the ruffle. Thanks.


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous I love it, the border finishes it off. Great work


----------



## CrystalP (Jan 19, 2012)

I posted both patterns on the user how to section. I hope you can find it.


Bea 465 said:


> CrystalP said:
> 
> 
> > This is the blanket for my upcoming grandchild. We don't know the sex yet, so I thought this yellow was kind of cool and happy.
> ...


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

I too, would love the pattern, it is so cheerful.


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Beautiful blanket and nice job. I love the outside border.


----------



## mkjfrj (Apr 2, 2011)

Lovely work and yellow is always a good color for either a boy or a girl.


----------



## LittleKid (Nov 17, 2011)

When I copied the pattern info, I had not idea how beautiful it would be. It is beautiful it would be. Great Job. My things never have that finished look.


----------



## kaequilt (Apr 19, 2012)

What a beautiful blanket! What a lucky grandbaby!


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

What a great job you did. Absolutely gorgeous and you can tell from the number of people trying to locate the pattern. Me Too!! Just gorgeous. I will go to the How To section and see if I can find it. If people have trouble you can go to your post then copy the www.knittingparadise.com with the http and it will take them right to it. How wonderful that you made it with love. Most clothing and accessories that we have are not made with love, but you can almost see the love coming from this bit of sunshine you made into a blanket. You started with two needles and some skeins of yarn and out of this..such beauty. The fringe was worth all that effort. Wow...I'm impressed. Just remembered we can also find it by clicking on your name and looking at what you posted. Thanks so much.


----------



## SimplyGran (Jul 9, 2011)

Ooooooo . . . , CrystalP, the blanket is gorgeous! I adore the pattern. In the first pic, the border appears to be pleated but the following pics reveal that it is the pattern of the border that gives it that appearance. Yellow is such a bright and cheey color. Did you find the pattern on line or from a book? Thank you so much for sharing and for the wonderful close-up pics.


----------



## nightflutter (Apr 10, 2012)

Here is the link to the pattern for anyone interested.. found it easily 

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-76159-1.html


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

Sunny, happy and lovely.


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Beautiful blanket!! I love the ruffle as well, nice job!!


----------



## Frogsong (Feb 26, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern. Can't wait to get started on this!


----------



## vickest (Dec 28, 2011)

That is such a rich-looking blanket. I love it!


----------



## GrannyGoode (Oct 9, 2011)

Oh, my! What a yummy yellow you chose! Love your stitches, so precise and well-defined. You knit very well. Thanks for sharing some pics. They are a joy to look at.


----------



## clwise (May 19, 2011)

Looks like a beautiful "masterpiece" to me.
Great job!


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

CrystalP said:


> This is the blanket for my upcoming grandchild. We don't know the sex yet, so I thought this yellow was kind of cool and happy.
> The outside ruffle took longer than the whole blanket lol.
> Now I think I will make myself some slippers.
> I think lol.


Really nice-like the ruffle.


----------



## MawmawLinda (Feb 13, 2012)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

Thank you so much for the patterns!


----------



## Margie1802 (Apr 22, 2012)

This is beautiful! and I already downloaded your pattern!


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

This is stunning, your grandchild will look very special with this.


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

Very nice and the ruffule is a gorgeous trim for the blanket. It is visually worth all of your time. I'm sure your grandchild will look stunning wrapped in it.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I bow to you!!!! What a rich, full, scrumptious looking blanket. The color is fantastic but the pattern and ruffle is superb. This is something I would really like to do... You added the ruffle beautifully. Kudos.....


----------



## debch (Apr 18, 2011)

A beautiful blanket in a beautiful color!


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

Love this! The color is so cheery. It must have felt like forever finishing that ruffle, but it's beautiful.


----------



## MrsBearstalker (Aug 11, 2011)

It's just BEAUTIFUL!! The edging is great - - worth the effort, I think.


----------



## cindylucifer (Sep 10, 2011)

Your blanket is beautiful, I may have to make my GD one in yellow. It is so sunny and bright.


----------



## Grandma Jan (Apr 6, 2011)

What a lovely pattern and I just love the beautiful yellow.


----------



## MJRITCHEY (Jan 22, 2011)

What a fabulous blanket. That is one lucky little one. Congratulations on your grandchild.


----------



## Betsiann (Dec 26, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful. I love it.


----------



## margoseven (Mar 22, 2011)

Very beautiful blanket your grand child will love it I'm sure


----------



## CrystalP (Jan 19, 2012)

It was about 30 feet long lol and yes it seemed to take forever


Grammy Toni said:


> Love this! The color is so cheery. It must have felt like forever finishing that ruffle, but it's beautiful.


----------



## battye one (May 23, 2011)

that is one beautiful piece of work


----------



## Isa53 (Jul 19, 2011)

I love that pattern! And...yellow is my favorite color. so pretty!


----------



## alikatjoy (Nov 26, 2011)

Some things just naturally go together - like baby blankets and a bright yellow color. Add to that, a beautiful pattern and wonderful knitting style and it is a masterpiece. Thank you so much for sharing and may the baby who receives this continue to be as blessed throughout his/her life. Each stitch was knit with hope and love. That is why I like to knit baby gifts.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Absolutely wonderful.


----------



## kangaroo (May 20, 2011)

CrystalP said:


> This is the blanket for my upcoming grandchild. We don't know the sex yet, so I thought this yellow was kind of cool and happy.
> The outside ruffle took longer than the whole blanket lol.
> Now I think I will make myself some slippers.
> I think lol.


 :thumbup: ;-)  Just beautiful,


----------



## tinyteacup (Jan 19, 2012)

Absolutely lovely


----------



## elainjoyce (Mar 3, 2011)

Beautiful work and nice sunny color. Love it!


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

It is a very beautiful blanket for the up coming new little one. I love bright colors, that ruffle might have taken a lot of time, but it was well worth the effort. The ruffle really adds to it. I also like the pattern. What a nice job of did. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ylostn (Mar 10, 2011)

What a wonderful keepsake! The ruffle is beautiful.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

You did an awsome job on your blanket. I really like the stitches and color you chose. Where did you find your pattern?


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Crystal...it is beautifully done...love your color choice..nice and sunny..
Would love the edging pattern if you can share it.


----------



## MrsG (Mar 24, 2012)

Did I miss where to get the pattern and that wonderful border.


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

Very pretty blanket. Congrats on second grand child.


----------



## newquay (Apr 26, 2011)

That is a really cute blankie. You did a grand job on the ruffle. Get some chocs. to go with the slippers (or maybe a glass of wine!)


----------



## gmcmullen (Dec 29, 2011)

That is so beautiful. S/he will be one cozy grandbaby!


----------



## lilangel (Jan 17, 2012)

I love it. Very pretty.


----------



## CrystalP (Jan 19, 2012)

The ruffle is from the Bernat site, and the body of the blanket is from an old afghan book I got at our local thrift shop. I just took a certain part of the pattern and just duplicated it to make the blanket. I did post the pattern in the how to section here on KP.


Revan said:


> You did an awsome job on your blanket. I really like the stitches and color you chose. Where did you find your pattern?


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

it is beautiful! The ruffle is the perfect finish and definitely worth the time it took to do it.


----------



## ladystarshine (Apr 29, 2011)

beautiful. Lovely color too and you are right, very happy


----------



## CrystalP (Jan 19, 2012)

oh the ruffle took time, trust me lol


Dlclose said:


> it is beautiful! The ruffle is the perfect finish and definitely worth the time it took to do it.


----------



## tritzia (Mar 18, 2012)

Wow that is beautiful, and I love the colour.


----------



## morgansam51 (Apr 4, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful! Yellow is such a great color to use when you don't know the sex of the baby. I've used it myself, although now I'm making a blue baby blanket. I'm trying to get ahead a little, lots of nieces and nephews getting close to that age when babies start appearing!


----------



## Adoreen (Oct 29, 2011)

beautiful blanket.


----------



## Weezieo77 (Feb 24, 2011)

Very pretty! Lovely work!


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Love it. So cheerful!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

That certainly is very pretty and the ruffle makes it extra special.


----------



## Muddyann (Jan 29, 2011)

Thhis is prob ably the most goirgous baby blanket I have ever seen.


----------



## Fiona Dawn (Mar 29, 2011)

If anyone is having trouble opening up the attachment, please email me, and I'll send you the download in email with pictures on it. I saved it to my computer and don't mind helping out. My email is [email protected]


----------



## skfowler (Apr 13, 2011)

Beautiful! What pattern is it?


----------



## pinktrollope (Apr 26, 2011)

Thats a very pretty blanket that will definitely attract some lovely comments when on the pram!


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

CrystalP said:


> Thanks everyone for all your kind words. It was definately made with love.


It is definitely a work of love. I love the colour. Is this a shareable pattern? If so would you mind sharing it? Beautiful work.


----------



## mphinney (Aug 13, 2011)

Hello I just found this post on your beautiful yellow blanket. I work with two people (1 male, 1 female) who both have babies due at the same time in September. Will be finding out the sex of each at the end of this month, and would love to make this blanket for each of them as a gift. Would you be will to share the pattern or point me in the right direction of where I can find it?
Thank you 
[email protected]


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

WOW, Crystal, that is just perfect from the color to the ruffle. It makes me smile just to look at it!


----------



## kangaroo (May 20, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup: That is a beauty,the lovely colour is just perfect..Ilove it, and you have put your heart into it :thumbup:


----------



## MrsG (Mar 24, 2012)

Can't see the picture


----------



## CrystalP (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks. I still have that little blanky lol. I liked it so much I decided to keep it. I am attaching the pattern and I really hope to see yours when and if you make it. The ruffle is made after the blanket then sewn on. Once you start the ruffle, you will see how long it seems to take to do it. lol Have fun.


mphinney said:


> Hello I just found this post on your beautiful yellow blanket. I work with two people (1 male, 1 female) who both have babies due at the same time in ptember. Will be finding out the sex of each at the end of this month, and would love to make this blanket for each of them as a gift. Would you be will to share the pattern or point me in the right direction of where I can find it?
> Thank you
> [email protected]


----------



## mrsdaydreamer (Dec 3, 2012)

I love the colour. Yesm very happy sunshine blanket.


----------



## mphinney (Aug 13, 2011)

Thank you so much for sharing. I can't wait to start it!


----------

